# How to professionally clean a paint brush!



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

avenge said:


> Anyone who makes any amount of money painting should know how to clean a brush. You don't need a spinner to spin a brush. A wire brush is common knowledge. What other details? What do I need a shallow stainless steel sink?
> 
> Enjoy the video? You would.


You can always improve your current method.

Never stop learning!


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

avenge said:


> Anyone who makes any amount of money painting should know how to clean a brush. You don't need a spinner to spin a brush. A wire brush is common knowledge. What other details? What do I need a shallow stainless steel sink?
> 
> Enjoy the video? You would.


You can always improve your current method, in any aspect.

*Never stop learning!*


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TylerThePainter said:


> You can always improve your current method.
> 
> Never stop learning!


Only thing I learned from that video is don't clean your brush like a sissy and don't use your kitchen sink.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

avenge said:


> Only thing I learned from that video is don't clean your brush like a sissy and don't use your kitchen sink.


We're glad we could contribute to your continuing education :thumbsup:


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

avenge said:


> Only thing I learned from that video is don't clean your brush like a sissy and don't use your kitchen sink.


Im just trying to be creative while being informative.
Instead of focusing your negative energy on me and my video.

Use that time to do something productive.

Try to inspire people or motivate them, not bring them down.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I've just used a wire brush to scrub the bristles.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh that's what the video says do. Huh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Builders Inc. said:


> Oh that's what the video says do. Huh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol! No problem, Im glad you watched the video!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish my Proform Pic brush cleaned that fast. That thing holds a ton of paint.


----------



## slinger58 (Sep 7, 2015)

Same video was posted to PT. Got pretty much the same reception. :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

avenge said:


> Anyone who makes any amount of money painting should know how to clean a brush. You don't need a spinner to spin a brush. A wire brush is common knowledge. What other details? What do I need a shallow stainless steel sink?
> 
> Enjoy the video? You would.


What's the point of the negativity? If the video isn't for you or doesn't provide any value to you, just move on.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I always clean my brushes, totally anal about it. The saran wrap is always in use if using multiple brushes or rollers. 

Brush comb, small wire brush and 3m pads are always avail and I whip then around on a bungee cord like a windmill to dry them out. 

Let's face it...We all throw them away eventually as they work their way down the totem pole of life to primer brushes in the end...some just last longer than others.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

superseal said:


> I always clean my brushes, totally anal about it. The saran wrap is always in use if using multiple brushes or rollers.
> 
> Brush comb, small wire brush and 3m pads are always avail and I whip then around on a bungee cord like a windmill to dry them out.
> 
> Let's face it...We all throw them away eventually as they work their way down the totem pole of life to primer brushes in the end...some just last longer than others.


That's what Im talking about! Keep it up!


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

superseal said:


> Let's face it...We all throw them away eventually as they work their way down the totem pole of life to primer brushes in the end...some just last longer than others.



My wife is so freaking bad about wrapping them in Saran Wrap and leaving them outside to ruin she won't clean one to save her life. Doesn't bother me. I just get a new one. But dang. Come in. Their easy to clean. I think it's her preppy side that doesn't wanna get dirty. She'll paint all day and not get a drop in her. Lol heck I don't even know what an old brush looks like any more haha Thank God she only uses them on house projects here. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Builders Inc. said:


> My wife is so freaking bad about wrapping them in Saran Wrap and leaving them outside to ruin she won't clean one to save her life. Doesn't bother me. I just get a new one. But dang. Come in. Their easy to clean. I think it's her preppy side that doesn't wanna get dirty. She'll paint all day and not get a drop in her. Lol heck I don't even know what an old brush looks like any more haha Thank God she only uses them on house projects here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, my wife and I paint togheter, She has her own brush... not until now she is finally starting to take good care of them.

I would lend her my brush, then it would come back caked in paint! 

But now shes doing good and keeping her brush in good condition.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Gee that video looks neato except that he took a new brush that hadn't been worked for 7 hours under warm or hot conditions. What makes brush bristles spread out is accumulated paint on the bristles beneath the ferrule.

Like other true pros mentioned, a wire brush and repeated hand working of the bristles at the ferrule, under warm running water, is what's needed to get semi-dried paint loosened up and rinsed out. 

I use a wire brush only to get the top layer of dried paint off the bristles there at the ferrule, I repeatedly use my fingers and thumbs under warm running water to loosen the semi-dried paint that has accumulated on the deeper layer of bristles.

Also, definitely save the paper sheath the brush came with. It will "re-form" spread out bristles.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Gee that video looks neato except that he took a new brush that hadn't been worked for 7 hours under warm or hot conditions. What makes brush bristles spread out is accumulated paint on the bristles beneath the ferrule.
> 
> Like other true pros mentioned, a wire brush and repeated hand working of the bristles at the ferrule, under warm running water, is what's needed to get semi-dried paint loosened up and rinsed out.
> 
> ...


You just described exactly how I made the video, lol.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dave_dj1 said:


> Clean them? I just toss those suckers, my time is way more valuable than to clean a 12.00 brush. Us it for the job, start from lightest color to darkest while keeping it wrapped over night with saran wrap. Figure two new brushes/roller pads per job.
> 
> I make light of cleaning brushes all the time to my friends who are painters and now to guys on my crew that paint for me. I would like to have all the money I've spent this summer on cleaning brushes and rollers. Every room in the house we are finishing up has a minimum of three colors. Tinted ceilings, wall color and then trim color.
> 
> ...


If your guys are spending 15 minutes to clean a brush they are f'ing idiots.

2-3 minutes tops. Wire brush, roll between your palms, stick back in cardboard. Done.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> Anyone who makes any amount of money painting should know how to clean a brush. You don't need a spinner to spin a brush. A wire brush is common knowledge. What other details? What do I need a shallow stainless steel sink?
> 
> Enjoy the video? You would.


I have a spinner but it's for rollers. They friggin destroy a brush.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have a spinner but it's for rollers. They friggin destroy a brush.


I don't think I've ever cleaned a roller. Can't see it being worth it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How much do you think they cost? 3/4" nap roller covers cost about $5.50 retail and $3 from my paint supplier. And the Ultra Finish micros are $6-$7 retail.
> 
> I guess I don't understand the point of your posts.


I'm just curious what brand naps you get for $3? 
Here all you get for $3 is a cheap and basically worthless nap. So I was just a little shocked that you use $3 naps when you posted that...:blink:

I prefer lambskin naps myself which cost me about $9 at my paint store.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I'm just curious what brand naps you get for $3?
> Here all you get for $3 is a cheap and basically worthless nap. So I was just a little shocked that you use $3 naps when you posted that...:blink:
> 
> I prefer lambskin naps myself which cost me about $9 at my paint store.


A lambskin nap is the only ones I will clean. They are great for painting.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I'm just curious what brand naps you get for $3?
> Here all you get for $3 is a cheap and basically worthless nap. So I was just a little shocked that you use $3 naps when you posted that...:blink:
> 
> I prefer lambskin naps myself which cost me about $9 at my paint store.


I prefer microfiber. They end up being a little over $3 each.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll just mention that some paints work OK with inexpensive covers and brushes, while others only seem to work well with very specific covers and brushes.

I'll also mention I've seen some "painters" that handing them an expensive brush is a waste of time.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I prefer microfiber. They end up being a little over $3 each.


I pay almost 4 for them. They do a pretty nice job though.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I'll just mention that some paints work OK with inexpensive covers and brushes, while others only seem to work well with very specific covers and brushes.
> 
> I'll also mention I've seen some "painters" that handing them an expensive brush is a waste of time.


What would be considered expensive as far as brushes go? I know the two most expensive brushes I have are from Corona and cost about $35 each. The rest are Purdy, Wooster and Proform all falling between $15-$20.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> What would be considered expensive as far as brushes go? I know the two most expensive brushes I have are from Corona and cost about $35 each. The rest are Purdy, Wooster and Proform all falling between $15-$20.


The more expensive the brush, the more likelihood of it being cleaned... :whistling


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Late to the party but this guy posted this ridiculous video on every painting and DIY site on the internet. He is just working his seo(or so he thinks):laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

chris n said:


> Late to the party but this guy posted this ridiculous video on every painting and DIY site on the internet. He is just working his seo(or so he thinks):laughing:


So, this is you?


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

huh?:blink:


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

chris n said:


> huh?:blink:


It looks like chrisn is my number #1 fan... give me your mail address, and I will send you my autograph in a post card.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Prowall has a video on cleaning paint btushes... its very informative


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

cool, I will check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

How to clean a paint brush. Don't soak it in tsp, lol. This thread endures. 

My fave brush I started out with eons ago. ( A Purdy 3" angular trim brush, probably earned me $2000 up till then) . It cleaned out fine, but I thought maybe I'd try soaking the bristles in TSP suspended in a bucket overnight (this is what I had heard). It totally ruined the brush. I was bummed. My trim brush!!!
(back then as a newcomer to painting, one didn't have a lot of costly Purdy brushes).

How to ruin a brush? Soak them in TSP solution.


----------

